# Betta sugar art piece!



## andarst (Jul 16, 2011)

So a little background about me, I am studying to be a pastry chef at a top culinary school. For my sugar artistry class I made my own template for my fish (and guess what i did?) and my betta is now immortalized in sugar! Note he had to have sea water decorations (but we can pretend like theyre the plastic toys that go in the tank). 

Anyways I hope you guys enjoy it! This was my first sugar piece ever.




























And heres the actual handsome man 



















Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..how unique ...Good job


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG that is soooo original!!!You could so sell them...but people would want to eat them...and people dont want to eat their betta...so it might not work...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

That is beautiful! Great Job!


----------



## andarst (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a really bad idea to eat them since they cause major stomach problems >.< but thanks guys!!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

WOAH!! Thats really coooool!!! Good job  Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice! How tall is your showpiece?

My brother-in-Law is a Pastry Chef, he trained at the CIA in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## andarst (Jul 16, 2011)

I got accepted to cia but chose Johnson and Wales instead. Great school! And its about 3 feet


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing!!!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

That is awesome!! I myself am going to school for culinary, want to open a bakery and this is awesome. Haven't tried my hand at sugar art yet but its on the list.


----------

